# Audio on a DSLR



## TheTechy1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a Canon T3i with a rode VideoMic Pro which I shoot all my videos with. Recently I got my hands on the Canon XA20 and was amazed at the audio quality I got with it with the Audio Technica AT897 microphones. i now returned it and am considering what to do to get better audio quality. The Audio Technica mic is XLR so i maybe if I get that mic I can get a JuiceLink? but could I instead just get a Zoom H5 and use the XLR jacks in the H5 and then into my canon T3i? Does anyone have any better ideas on microphones? I want to note that I am not doing a duel system, I want a single system for my workflow. On top of all this that I asked, does the Canon 70D have a better preamp then my T3i? On top of upgrading my audio, if its worth it I might buy a new body, but not sure yet since I am really waiting to see what canon does with the EOS line up and their professional camcorder line up next year (2015). Thank you in advance for anyone who answers.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 27, 2014)

TheTechy1 said:


> I have a Canon T3i with a rode VideoMic Pro which I shoot all my videos with. Recently I got my hands on the Canon XA20 and was amazed at the audio quality I got with it with the Audio Technica AT897 microphones. i now returned it and am considering what to do to get better audio quality. The Audio Technica mic is XLR so i maybe if I get that mic I can get a JuiceLink? but could I instead just get a Zoom H5 and use the XLR jacks in the H5 and then into my canon T3i? Does anyone have any better ideas on microphones? I want to note that I am not doing a duel system, I want a single system for my workflow. On top of all this that I asked, does the Canon 70D have a better preamp then my T3i? On top of upgrading my audio, if its worth it I might buy a new body, but not sure yet since I am really waiting to see what canon does with the EOS line up and their professional camcorder line up next year (2015). Thank you in advance for anyone who answers.


I have a 7D2 on the way.... I am very curious as to how well the microphone input and headphone jack combo works and to see what audio info you can get from it "on the fly"


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 28, 2014)

No DSLR preamp is worth talking about, so let's get that out of the way. The JuicedLink will be worlds better. It should not be a problem if you are on a tripod all the time, but if you use a cage system or some sort of stabilizer, the unorthodox form-factor will be annoying. After you decide on the audio interface, it's just a matter of choosing the best mic for your purposes. Shotgun? Stereo? XLR opens up a lot of opportunities that I encourage you to freely explore. However, as with flash lighting, anything mounted on-camera will be limited in its usage. Just as off-camera flash is always better, off-camera mic (wireless or long cable) will usually provide better results.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 28, 2014)

A camera (or external recorder) with combination XLR connector + manual setting level or semi-automatic will give you better results than using the plug from the camera (P2 sucks).

Obviously, the microphone is most responsible for the audio quality, but good mics require XLR connector, and some also require phantom power (+48 volts).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 28, 2014)

Get a separate audio recorder. The one on the camera is ok for synchronizing the sound, a T3i is not a high end video camera, so you have to spend the money one way or the other to get excellent sound. By the time you buy all the accessories needed to make it into a more professional operating camera, you will have spent many times the price of just the camera.


----------



## TheTechy1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Get a separate audio recorder. The one on the camera is ok for synchronizing the sound, a T3i is not a high end video camera, so you have to spend the money one way or the other to get excellent sound. By the time you buy all the accessories needed to make it into a more professional operating camera, you will have spent many times the price of just the camera.



that is what I have been recommended to do time and time again (get a separate recorder) but I can't find myself using that workflow. I currently have a Zoom H1 and I have tried to use it for my personal Youtube videos, but its too much to sync up. Its not time effective. My software will sync it automatically which is nice, but still. Syncing up 20 to 60 audio clips is no fun especially when I am on a deadline for my own power or clients work. I do sometimes use a separate recorder for another audio source, but I can't see myself using it for a main mic all the time.


----------



## Khnnielsen (Oct 28, 2014)

TheTechy1 said:


> I have a Canon T3i with a rode VideoMic Pro which I shoot all my videos with. Recently I got my hands on the Canon XA20 and was amazed at the audio quality I got with it with the Audio Technica AT897 microphones. i now returned it and am considering what to do to get better audio quality. The Audio Technica mic is XLR so i maybe if I get that mic I can get a JuiceLink? but could I instead just get a Zoom H5 and use the XLR jacks in the H5 and then into my canon T3i? Does anyone have any better ideas on microphones? I want to note that I am not doing a duel system, I want a single system for my workflow. On top of all this that I asked, does the Canon 70D have a better preamp then my T3i? On top of upgrading my audio, if its worth it I might buy a new body, but not sure yet since I am really waiting to see what canon does with the EOS line up and their professional camcorder line up next year (2015). Thank you in advance for anyone who answers.



I own the Zoom H6, where I run a signal into my DSLR. This way I get the best of both worlds. I get a quality preamp, which can feed audio directly to the DSLR and monitor with Magic Lantern. The H6 has nice big physical knobs to adjust your levels and is very flexible.

I also have the option to record up to six audio tracks, if I want to record a backup of the audio feed. 

DSLR audio is not easy, and this is the closest thing, I have found that come anything near the convenience of recording audio with a camcorder.


----------

